# Upgrade from my Rancilio Silvia



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

I have been very pleased over the last 10 years with my Silvia, fed by a Baratza Vario.

Recently I traded my Vario in for a nearly new (ex demo for a show) refurbished Baratza Forte.

I make a latte for the wife and me every morning and another one for lunch at weekends. Anytime after which I'm using decaf ground to avoid waking up at 4am.

Friends and guests expect and demand my lattes.

I'm 50 later in the year so I am looking for the forever upgrade. I started with a budget of £1000-1500 and the ACS Minima was the top of my list.

I was recommended the Profitech 600 as an alternative (looks and build) but this got me looking at a Lelit Bianca, which is a small stretch more.

As I've trawled this forum I've come across the Niche Zero so now I'm thinking that I'm better spending my budget on the Niche and Minima. My latest thinking is that I can use the Forte for my regular go to beans and use the Niche for single shot beans and decaf in the afternoon.

So the question is - do I spend my money a better/ pretty espresso machine alone or the functionality of a great work horse (Minima) and the Niche.

I would appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

there is also a new machine, lelit mara x, 949 on pre-order at bella barista, a small, quiet temperature stable e61 hx machine

would leave you with more cash towards grinder and/or other accessories and you can still add the bianca paddle if you want


----------



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks @Stanic. Didn't really want to surf temps with a single boiler and can't see the Mara X has a pid.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

it has a Gicar PID, but the switch is only 3-position, with the temperature range of around 90-91 Celsius for the "0" position, 92-93 at the "I" position and 94-95 degrees at the "II"position, from what I can see on the web


----------



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

Interesting. What advantages would this have over the ACS Minima, if any?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

this is comparing a hx system to a double boiler, so the Minima would probably be better in making large milk drinks in series thanks to its huge steam boiler (in comparison) and you get a more precise PID adjustment

the Mara X has a smaller footprint and is reportedly very quiet


----------



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks

What do you think about my grinder? Baratza Forte - it's meant to be good commercial grade.

If you had around £1800 budget, would you spend it on a better espresso machine or cheaper espresso machine + new grinder.

In either case, what would you buy.

My wife needs to be able to use it - I taught her how to use the Silvia and she's ok but her patience doesn't stretch too far.

I've still got plenty of time for research and not buying anything until later in the year.

Nick


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I haven't used the Forte so can't comment but seems like a good grinder by reviews

if you are happy with what you get than it is ok

with that budget I would get the Mara X and Niche Zero or Eureka grinder, Olympus or Atom 75 mm

or you could get a Bianca, try with the Forte, maybe sell the grinder later and get something else

I am planning to get the Mignon Specialita (or maybe Niche) and Mara x because I also want to get my wife brew her own drinks


----------



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

Stanic said:


> I haven't used the Forte so can't comment but seems like a good grinder by reviews
> 
> if you are happy with what you get than it is ok
> 
> ...


So I've been researching HX verses dual boilers - am I right thinking that for 2 to 4 lattes per day I'm better off with the HX because it pulls fresh water from the tank rather than older heated water from the brew boiler?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

well yeah with hx there is also some water that is just sitting there but much less


----------

